# PSN password



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Does anyone know how i can have my PSN password sent to me? I don't know what mine is (it signs in automatically) and i want to make a new account up but obviously once i sign in with a different account i won't be able to use my current one again

Any help much appreciated 

P.S: I don't know the answer to my secret question either :lol:


----------



## Jen (Feb 22, 2008)

don't think you can have 2 accounts to the same user on the ps3. why not create a new user on the ps3 and put the new psn account on that. that way you have both


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

That's exactly what i done and i have now remembered the password for the other account :lol:

Thansk for the reply :thumb:


----------



## Jen (Feb 22, 2008)

glad you got it sorted


----------

